# How to create a mfi patch on FreeBSD



## linuxunix (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a patch downloaded from LSI related to mfi. The old mfi path is /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi and I have placed new mfi at /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi.new.

How shall I create a patch out of this:

I tried creating a patch file as shown below:

```
freebsdd#diff -crB /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/ /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi.new/ > working.patch
```

Went through dry-run

```
freebss# patch --check -p1 -i working.patch
Hmm...  Looks like a new-style context diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|Only in /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi.new/: Makefile
|Only in /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi.new/: Readme.doc
|diff -crB /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi.new/mfi.c
|*** /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c Mon Jun 14 07:39:06 2010
|--- /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi.new/mfi.c     Mon Nov 28 23:07:15 2011
--------------------------
File to patch: /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi
patch: **** /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi is not a normal file--can't patch
```

Am I doing right?


----------



## mix_room (Dec 2, 2011)

It looks like you are trying to patch a directory. Try cd-ing to the directory and have a look what is inside.


----------

